# Case Officer Assigned



## stevehtid (Jun 27, 2013)

Have just received "the e-mail" stating that I have a case officer and asking me to submit my medicals after 26/09/2013 and also to complete a Police Check.

Feels great knowing I have taken another step forwards and, at least on first inspection, things are in order with my application


----------



## carolannbavage (Jun 18, 2013)

Is it sad that im excited that you submitted two days before me and so i might get assigned my CO in 2 days time?!

EEEEEEEP

And congratulations to you!


----------



## stevehtid (Jun 27, 2013)

I'ts not sad - I got excited when I saw somebody a couple of days before me get their officer assigned as well


----------



## carolannbavage (Jun 18, 2013)

To add embarrassment to that - i saw in my email account a message entitled "Case Officer Assigned" got ridiculously excited - and then realised it was an alert that you responded to my last post.

With all the emotional highs and lows of just this forum im not sure how i'll cope with the actual visa!!


----------



## stevehtid (Jun 27, 2013)

If it's any help to your nerves the actual email subject was very mundane (Not sure what I was expecting!)

General Request Letter File ref: XXXXXXXXXXX [SEC=UNCLASSIFIED]


----------



## Pxer (May 11, 2013)

stevehtid said:


> Have just received "the e-mail" stating that I have a case officer and asking me to submit my medicals after 26/09/2013 and also to complete a Police Check.
> 
> Feels great knowing I have taken another step forwards and, at least on first inspection, things are in order with my application


Why do you have to submit the medicals after late September?


----------



## stevehtid (Jun 27, 2013)

Pxer said:


> Why do you have to submit the medicals after late September?


Because the processing time in the UK is quoted as 8 - 9 months and the medical and police checks are only valid for 12 months they ask for you to send them in later to give you more time to enter Australia after the visa is granted.

It's just a case of biding my time now for 3 months until the next round of forms, fees and stress!


----------



## Pxer (May 11, 2013)

stevehtid said:


> Because the processing time in the UK is quoted as 8 - 9 months and the medical and police checks are only valid for 12 months they ask for you to send them in later to give you more time to enter Australia after the visa is granted.
> 
> It's just a case of biding my time now for 3 months until the next round of forms, fees and stress!


Ah I see


----------



## kmmr (May 27, 2013)

Hi Carolann, I got the same email yesterday. Did they ask you for anything extra? We were asked for more info to prove the relationship is long term to skip a temporary visa, so I have a fresh set of documents to post today.


----------



## carolannbavage (Jun 18, 2013)

kmmr said:


> Hi Carolann, I got the same email yesterday. Did they ask you for anything extra? We were asked for more info to prove the relationship is long term to skip a temporary visa, so I have a fresh set of documents to post today.


Unfortunately no one assigned yet - did get very excited but it was just a forum response and not the real thing. 

Will let you know what they say when i get the email!


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

carolannbavage said:


> To add embarrassment to that - i saw in my email account a message entitled "Case Officer Assigned" got ridiculously excited - and then realised it was an alert that you responded to my last post.
> 
> With all the emotional highs and lows of just this forum im not sure how i'll cope with the actual visa!!


I have definitely done this! Mine was with a 'Partner Visa Granted!!!' thread. I was so excited I didn't even question why the DIAC used so many exclamation marks to tell me. haha


----------



## Springerella (Jun 7, 2013)

carolannbavage said:


> Is it sad that im excited that you submitted two days before me and so i might get assigned my CO in 2 days time?!
> 
> EEEEEEEP
> 
> And congratulations to you!


Ha ha no it's not sad. There are a few that have submitted to Perth on the same days as me and have already been approved so I have similar hopes but I've heard nothing yet though. None of it makes sence.


----------



## rakhee (Jun 11, 2013)

stevehtid said:


> Have just received "the e-mail" stating that I have a case officer and asking me to submit my medicals after 26/09/2013 and also to complete a Police Check.
> 
> Feels great knowing I have taken another step forwards and, at least on first inspection, things are in order with my application


Hi, my husband is an mechanical engineer. we submitted our application for 6 mn(189). Feeling worried. Tell abt ur timing.our case officer still now didn't ask us for medical. Plz tell me.


----------



## stevehtid (Jun 27, 2013)

rakhee said:


> Hi, my husband is an mechanical engineer. we submitted our application for 6 mn(189). Feeling worried. Tell abt ur timing.our case officer still now didn't ask us for medical. Plz tell me.


This was for a class 309/100 visa so I'm sure the timings are different for each visa class so don't worry!


----------



## stevehtid (Jun 27, 2013)

As a further note to this was woken up by Royal Mail this morning bringing back all of my evidence/receipts/travel itineraries from Australia House. Months collecting it all and it's only been away 9 days!


----------



## rakhee (Jun 11, 2013)

stevehtid said:


> This was for a class 309/100 visa so I'm sure the timings are different for each visa class so don't worry!


Thnx stevenhtid


----------



## raminansari (May 4, 2013)

stevehtid said:


> Have just received "the e-mail" stating that I have a case officer and asking me to submit my medicals after 26/09/2013 and also to complete a Police Check.
> 
> Feels great knowing I have taken another step forwards and, at least on first inspection, things are in order with my application


Hello my friend
Can I do my police chek before case officer assigned?


----------



## carolannbavage (Jun 18, 2013)

raminansari said:


> Hello my friend
> Can I do my police chek before case officer assigned?


We were specifically told not to do checks until we were asked. Different countries have different rules - check with the embassy that you are submitting to - some do allow you to submit a decision ready application, i know that the UK doesnt.


----------



## raminansari (May 4, 2013)

carolannbavage said:


> We were specifically told not to do checks until we were asked. Different countries have different rules - check with the embassy that you are submitting to - some do allow you to submit a decision ready application, i know that the UK doesnt.


I am in Iran. So I have to chek with embassy first and then wait for request? By the eayvthanks for fast reply.


----------



## kmmr (May 27, 2013)

I did the police check before sending the application, but I think it was a mistake. If it take 9 months to get the visa, we would be very tight for time to be able to get to Australia in time. Most likely my husband will need to go and activate it and then come back. 

I've written to the CO and explained we didn't realise it was an issue for timing, and said we are happy to do another one later in the year. I will let you know if I hear back from them, and then we will re-do it in September when we do the health checks.


----------

